# Ovulation kits and preseed



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all

Have ordered pressed to try! I have a rough idea when I ovulate,
Used ov kits for a while but then I felt they put
Us under too much pressure.

Would it be a good idea to try them again with the pressed?
Maggie27


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi Maggie thats the way iv done it u can get the opk off amazon to 20 for 3.94 thats the 1s i used with the preseed


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

How much is preseed normally? Are you to use certain ovulating kits with it?

Jillyhen


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi 

I just received my pressed today it was £13
From amazon. I ordered ov tests aswell they haven't came
Yet but I just got any ones not by the same 
Brand. You prob can get ones the same brand as 
Pressed. I just went with cheapest with good
Reviews off amazon. 

Maggie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Maggie

Its prob the same ones as i was lookingat, will wait till next week after payday.

Have ordered clearblue ovulation kits from ebay.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Jillyhen

Got my preseed in the post yesterday just waiting on the ov kits to come hopefully tom.  Just 12 days past from my time of the month.  

So hope they come tom, i usually ov about day 19 but my periods are between 32d and 37d at the min so it hard to know and i havent 
really been recording in a while.  

Maggie27


----------

